# Kaltwasseraquarium - Wie ?



## Nordwärts (11. August 2012)

Ahoi Freunde

Ich spiele schon lange mit dem Gedanken eines Kaltwasseraquariums.
Ich habe einige Fragen und hoffe hier Antworten zu finden!
Ich weiß es gibt hier ein Haufen Threads und auch Google spuckt einiges aus, und ihr dürft euch sicher sein, ich habe schon Stunden gelesen, und noch ist längst nicht alles geklärt.

Zu Beginn, ich möchte keine Diskusion ob das alles so waidgerecht und wie auch immer ist, auslösen.

Ich möchte gerne Barsche halten, ich plan mal 2-3 fingerlange Flussbarsche oder 3 Kaulbarsche ein.
Nun erste Frage nach dem Aquarium und dessen Größe. Ich möchte nicht über 100l. Am liebsten wäre mir 80. Wofür würdet ihr mir raten, wie viel sollte ich da ausgeben?
Welches Zubehör, sprich welches Licht, Pflanzen (Wasserpest und Höckerkraut habe ich mehrmals gelesen), welche Sauerstoffpumpe...?

Zum Futter, ich habe vor den kleinen Würmer anzubieten, sprich Mehlwürmer u./o. Regenwürmer. Tubifex würde ich nicht wollen, habe gehört, die könne durchaus auch Krankheiten übertragen. Ehrlich gesagt sehen die auch ziemlich speziell aus *zwinker*

Preis habe ich keine Vorstellung, vielleicht mag mich jemand da vorbereiten.

Zu guter letzt Platzwahl und Temperatur. Die sollte nun nicht uns 20°C sinken, im Winter im geplanten Zimmer kein Problem. Im Sommer habe in dem Zimmer 22-24Grad. Ist eine Kühlung erforderlich, oder kann man "improvisieren" und Morgens und Abends kühles Wasser quasi "hinzufügen"?

Liebe Grüße |supergri


----------



## wobbler68 (11. August 2012)

*AW: Kaltwasseraquarium - Wie ?*

Hallo

Ich habe ein 200 l Becken. Müsste jetzt um die 15 J. auf dem Buckel haben.Hatte erst ein Warmwasserbecken(Neon,Skalare,Guppys,verschiedene Welse usw.)Mit den Jahren sind die Fische jedoch weniger geworden.:c
Habe dann immer vom Angeln kleine Fische (+-10 St.)mitgenommen ,die beim Wasserholen im Eimer waren(1 cm groß).Die waren dann meist 2-4 Jahre mit im Becken und kamen dann (zu groß geworden) in meinen Gartenteich.

Zur Zeit habe ich noch einen Metallpanzerwels (ca.10 Jahre alt)und 12 Weißfische(Döbel,Lauben,Rotaugen) die sind mittlerweile 3 J.alt und zwischen 6-15 cm.


Füttern tue ich mit Verpuppten Maden und Hauptsächlich Teich Flocken.Die Pflanzen sind noch alle aus Warmwasserzeiten.
Der innen Filter ist für Becken bis 300 l ausgelegt,das sorgt für gute durchlüftung. Eine Abdeckung mit 2 Neonröhren sorgt für Licht.Heizung hatte ich bei meinen Warmwasser Fischen nur am Anfang aber nach Problemen mit der Tep. kurzerhand rausgeschmissen.:qUnd es hat super geklappt .Der Standort ist das Wohnzimmer.Hatte sogar so viel Nachwuchs von Guppys und Platys,Schwertträgern das ich Skalare angeschafft hatte.

Die Weißfische haben bei mir keine Probleme mit der Wassertemp. ,weil das Wasser gut durchlüftet wird.Selbst bei 26 Grad fressen sie noch und sind putzmunter.#6
Ein 80 l Becken ist 80 cm lang ,ein 100 l Becken 100 cm lang ,ein 160 l Becken ist 100 cm lang und ein 200 l Becken ist auch 100 cm lang.
Bei einem 80 l Becken hast du aber viel mehr Arbeit mit Wasser Wechsel und den einhalten der Wasserwerte.Je größer das Becken umso weniger musst du "eingreifen" .Da ist einfach mehr Wasser das nicht so schnell aus dem Gleichgewicht kommt.|znaika:
Auch kann man da besser einrichten ,weil einfach mehr Platz da ist.Und die Fische kommen besser zur Geltung und fühlen sich wohler .Jedoch sollte man nicht zu viel besetzten da Kaltwasserfische bei höheren Temp. auch mehr Fressen und ausscheiden.:q

Im Zeitungen oder Schwarzen Brettern in Einkaufscentern werden oft Gebrauchte angeboten.Da sind manchmal für +- 100 € komplett Angebote dabei.#6
*Auch musst du auf einen stabilen Unterschrank achten ,da kommt einiges an Gewicht zusammen.*

Mfg

Alex


----------



## Nordwärts (11. August 2012)

*AW: Kaltwasseraquarium - Wie ?*

Hallo!

Danke für deinen Beitrag!

80 Liter hab ich erstmal dahingehend fest gemacht, weil 120 mir dann doch zu viel wäre.
100l Würde auch noch gehen.

Vielleicht kannst du ein wenig konkreter werden. Habe gelesen, dass die Lichtfarbe Auswirkung auf den Algenwachtum hat. Die möchte ich natürlich nicht. Aber Unterwasserpflanzen, welche sind wirklich angebracht??

Von Aquarien habe ich KEINE Ahnung, hatte noch nie eins. Was ich auch öfter gelesen habe, dass der Filter ruhig für größere Aquarien ausgekegt sein kann. Wie viel sollte man da investieren?

Ich habe nur ein begrenztes Budget, von daher wäre eine "Übersicht" für mich angebracht.


----------



## Nordwärts (11. August 2012)

*AW: Kaltwasseraquarium - Wie ?*

Zum Filter, was für einen brauch man da, man muss ja auch irgendwie "Sauerstoff" ins Wasser bekommen?!


----------



## Seele (11. August 2012)

*AW: Kaltwasseraquarium - Wie ?*



Nordwärts schrieb:


> Zum Filter, was für einen brauch man da, man muss ja auch irgendwie "Sauerstoff" ins Wasser bekommen?!




Das geht über die Pflanzen und die Wasserbewegung an der Oberfläche.


----------



## wobbler68 (12. August 2012)

*AW: Kaltwasseraquarium - Wie ?*

Hallo

Schau mal hier

http://www.ebay.de/sch/i.html?LH_BI...kw=Aquarium+Komplett&rt=nc&LH_ItemCondition=4

oder 

http://kleinanzeigen.ebay.de/anzeigen/s-anzeige/aquarium-80mal30cm-mit-aussenpumpe/73772989

oder

http://kleinanzeigen.ebay.de/anzeigen/s-anzeige/
aquarium-80x30cm-mit-viel-zubehoer/73772009

oder

http://kleinanzeigen.ebay.de/anzeig...l-unterschrank-und-diversen-zubehoer/72908743

oder neu

http://www.otto.de/Aquarium-Rekord/...descending,articleCount,59,articlePosition,12

Mfg

Alex


----------



## StörSpezialist (12. August 2012)

*AW: Kaltwasseraquarium - Wie ?*

Moin,
wir hatten früher auch ein Warmwasser Aquarium, welches wir wegen Zeitmangels trockengelegt haben und die Fische bekannten gegeben haben. 

Nun hatte ich vor, mir daraus ein Kaltwasser Aquarium zu machen.
Das Becken (200 Liter), der Filter und sonstiges Zubehör ist noch vorhanden. 
Ich wollte gerne einen kleinen Wels (europäischer Wels) und einen kleinen Hecht besetzen, da ich es interessant finde, sie beim Rauben zu beobachten. :q
Dazu wollte ich noch Rotaugen und andere "Futterfische" setzen. Nun wollte ich euch Fragen, ob das machbar wäre und sich der Wels mit einem Hecht abgibt.

LG Niklas


----------



## andi3 (12. August 2012)

*AW: Kaltwasseraquarium - Wie ?*

Ich habe auch einen Wels in meinem Kaltwasseraquarium, allerdings einen Katzenwels. Und selbst der fügt ab und an den anderen Fischen über nacht fiese Wunden zu. Und mein becken ist mit 200 L nicht gerade klein (die fische sind so 15 cm groß).

Du solltest aufjedenfall darauf achten,dass beide Fische in etwa ie selbe Größe haben, sonst geht das glaube ich nicht so gut aus.

Ich würde dir auch erstmal raten ein paar Barsche zu anfangs zu halten. Die sind auch wirklich intressant, auch was die Jagd angeht. Ich hatte auch lange ein Becken mit Barschen und hatte lange meinen Spaß dran.


----------



## Sammler (12. August 2012)

*AW: Kaltwasseraquarium - Wie ?*

Hallo Nordwärts,

ich würde mich auch nach einem gebrauchten umschauen gibt es ab und zu unter Annonce zu verschenken.
Wie schon angesprochen je größer das Becken desto besser, bei Warmwasserfischen sagt man pro Liter ein Zentimeter Fisch würde ich bei Kaltwasserfischen auf 2 Liter erhöhen. Viel Freß viel Scheiß, gleich Dünger und Algen. Filterleistung doppelte bis dreifacher Beckeninhalt, gutes Licht ist in erster Linie für ein gutes Pflanzenwachstum wichtig. Das Becken sollte keine direkte Sonneneinstrahlung bekommen vermehrtes Algenwachstum und das Wasser erwärmt sich unnötig. Heizung benötigst du keine.
Es gibt sogar spezielle Kühlaggregate für Aquarien. Zum Fischbesatz bei einem 80 Liter Becken würde ich 5-6 Fingerlange (Barsche) besetzen oder ca. 15 mit 4-5cm. Im Verhältnis zum Becken lieber mehrere kleine Fische wie ein paar große. 
Zu den Wasserpflanzen hol Dir für den Anfang was aus Deinem Gewässer nur nicht zuviel Erde an den Wurzeln mit ins Becken bringen könnte auch ein Algen Problem verursachen.


----------



## archie01 (12. August 2012)

*AW: Kaltwasseraquarium - Wie ?*

Hallo
Ein Kaltwasseraquarium mit Flußbarschen besetzt sollte mindestens 400L haben , 80l halte ich für nichts anderes als Tierquälerei.....

Gruß
Archie


----------



## Nordwärts (12. August 2012)

*AW: Kaltwasseraquarium - Wie ?*

Danke, an alle die hier ihren Beitrag geleistet haben |wavey:



Sammler schrieb:


> Hallo Nordwärts,
> 
> ich würde mich auch nach einem gebrauchten umschauen gibt es ab und zu unter Annonce zu verschenken.
> Wie schon angesprochen je größer das Becken desto besser, bei Warmwasserfischen sagt man pro Liter ein Zentimeter Fisch würde ich bei Kaltwasserfischen auf 2 Liter erhöhen. Viel Freß viel Scheiß, gleich Dünger und Algen. Filterleistung doppelte bis dreifacher Beckeninhalt, gutes Licht ist in erster Linie für ein gutes Pflanzenwachstum wichtig. Das Becken sollte keine direkte Sonneneinstrahlung bekommen vermehrtes Algenwachstum und das Wasser erwärmt sich unnötig. Heizung benötigst du keine.
> ...



Welches Licht sollte ich im genauren benutzen, wie lange? Habe mal was von 14h am Tag gelesen. 
Das mit den Pflanzen könnte zum Problem werden, mein Hausgewässer ist ein Fluss, die einzigen flachen Stellen sind Steinpackungen  |uhoh:


----------



## Sammler (13. August 2012)

*AW: Kaltwasseraquarium - Wie ?*



archie01 schrieb:


> Hallo
> Ein Kaltwasseraquarium mit Flußbarschen besetzt sollte mindestens 400L haben , 80l halte ich für nichts anderes als Tierquälerei.....
> 
> Gruß
> Archie


Wenn Du es so nimmst ist jedes Aquarium Tierquälerei, im vergleich zur Natur.
Ich weis jetzt nicht wieso Nordwärts ein 80 Liter Becken will einfach zum ausprobieren, Geld, Platz?
Ich hab mit einem geschenkten 60 Liter Becken angefangen und mein letztes hatte 1400 Liter.Ich denke wenn er dabei bleibt werden noch größere Becken folgen.
Zu der Beleuchtung geh am besten in eine Zoohandlung und Lass Dich beraten gibt Röhren mit verschiedenem Farbspektrum. Sehr schön ist auch ein Becken das oben offen ist, wo die Pflanzen aus dem Becken rauswachsen können. Dazu benötigst Du jedoch spezielle Strahler HQL oder Halogen.
Noch etwas zum Filter, auf jedenfall einen Außenfilter keinen Innenfilter.


----------



## Hotel Romeo (16. August 2012)

*AW: Kaltwasseraquarium - Wie ?*

Hallo,

ich habe seit etwa 20 Jahren Kaltwasserbecken. Du mußt im Wesentlichen aus 2 Dinge achten, die hier noch nicht zur Sprache gekommen sind:

a) Du brauchst schnellwachsende und unkomplizierte Pflanzen. Die üblichen wie Wasserpest und Hornkraut sind ideal, aber auch Riccia, Javamoos (nicht - farn !). Deine Fische bringen ein erhebliches maß an Biomasse ein, das muß von den Pflanzen kompensiert werden. Außerdem produzieren die Sauerstoff

b) Noch wichtiger: Filtervolumen ! Wenn Du ein 100 l Becken hast, dann eine Filterkammer mit mindestens 6 liter Filtervolumen, besser acht ! Keinen Aussenfilter, sondern vom Aquarienbauer eine fest installierte oder mobile Filterkammer bauen lassen. Dazu eine einfache Pumpe. Blauer Filterschaum.
Ggf. kannst Du zusätzlich einen normalen Innenfilter für den groben dreck dazunehmen.

Gruß

Hotel Romeo


----------



## Micha383 (16. August 2012)

*AW: Kaltwasseraquarium - Wie ?*

Soo...
ich hatte vor Jahren mal 2 Schmuckschildkröten.
und ich muss sagen die Filter die ich so kaufen konnte beim Fachhändler waren da nicht ausreichend.

Daher habe ich meine Filter selbst gebaut.
Aus 2 Wasserdichten glaube 20l Fässchen für den Outdoor (bootstouren) gedacht waren und einer kräftigen Pumpe.

Das erste Fässchen war mit grobem Filtermaterial bestückt, eine misschung aus größeren Keramilröllchen und Filtermatten zum auffangen der groben Partikel.
Das 2te Fässchen war mit feinerem Material bestückt, z.b. mit zeolit (schreibt man das so?)

Und zu guter letzt war noch ein Difusor im Aquarium verbaut.

Damit konnte ich den 2 sch eis sern im Wasser recht gute Dienste leisten ohne das ich min. 1 bis 2 mal die woch den Filter reinigen musste.

Nur so als einwurf in sachen Filter.

Meiner ansicht nach kann man ein Filtersystem eigentlich nicht zu groß gestallten, zumal man auch so die gesamte wassermenge erhöht die sich im ganzen system befindet.


----------



## wobblerbau-jw (10. September 2012)

*AW: Kaltwasseraquarium - Wie ?*

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe auch schon seit längerem Aquarien. Aber ausschließlich Warmwasserbecken. In meinem Verein "Gasterosteus" haben wir vor kurzem auch das Projekt "Kaltwasserbecken" gehabt. Dieses Becken hat 1000L. Natürlich ist das reichlich und mehr als ausreichend. 100L dagegen sind deutlich zu klein! Angaben zur Technik, Besatz und 3D Rückwand findet ihr mit vielen Bildern unter diesem Link:
http://www.gasterosteus.de/Jugend/Kaltwasserbecken/Kaltwasserbecken.html
Weil unser Verein nach dem Stichling auf lateinisch "Gasterosteus" benannt ist, durfte dieser Fisch natürlich nicht fehlen. Die selbstgebaute Rückwand ist ein echter Blickfang und lässt eine nahezu natürliche Unterwasserwelt entstehen.

Grüße
wobblerbau-jw


----------



## archie01 (10. September 2012)

*AW: Kaltwasseraquarium - Wie ?*

Hallo
Ja , so klappt das , bei dieser Größe kann man auch über ein paar Barsche oder einen kleinen Hecht mal nachdenken , ist was ganz Anderes als das , was der TE plant.
Da kann man dann auch schon mal ein bißchen vom natülichen Verhalten beobachten.

Gruß
Archie


----------



## StupidHarmony (7. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Kaltwasseraquarium - Wie ?*



Sammler schrieb:


> Wenn Du es so nimmst ist jedes Aquarium Tierquälerei, im vergleich zur Natur.
> Ich weis jetzt nicht wieso Nordwärts ein 80 Liter Becken will einfach zum ausprobieren, Geld, Platz?
> Ich hab mit einem geschenkten 60 Liter Becken angefangen und mein letztes hatte 1400 Liter.Ich denke wenn er dabei bleibt werden noch größere Becken folgen.
> Zu der Beleuchtung geh am besten in eine Zoohandlung und Lass Dich beraten gibt Röhren mit verschiedenem Farbspektrum. Sehr schön ist auch ein Becken das oben offen ist, wo die Pflanzen aus dem Becken rauswachsen können. Dazu benötigst Du jedoch spezielle Strahler HQL oder Halogen.
> Noch etwas zum Filter, auf jedenfall einen Außenfilter keinen Innenfilter.



Coole Aussage.... und dich sperren wir demnächst in nen 1m² Raum ma gucken wie du dich fühlst. Würdest du auch nen Hund den ganzen Tag in nen Zwinger lassen? Menschen gibts.... unglaublich. Mal was neues für dich.. auch Tiere leiden unter widrigen umständen.


----------



## Sammler (7. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Kaltwasseraquarium - Wie ?*



StupidHarmony schrieb:


> Coole Aussage.... und dich sperren wir demnächst in nen 1m² Raum ma gucken wie du dich fühlst. Würdest du auch nen Hund den ganzen Tag in nen Zwinger lassen? Menschen gibts.... unglaublich. Mal was neues für dich.. auch Tiere leiden unter widrigen umständen.



Nicht schlecht für den ersten Beitrag.
Ich denke mal Du bist ein Spion von Peta, ein Angler kannst Du nicht sein, sonst müsstest Du jedesmal verrückt werden wenn ein Fisch an Deinem Haken hängt.

und dich sperren wir demnächst in nen 1m² Raum 

Und der Mutigste bist Du auch nicht, holst Dir Verstärkung.
Das nächste mal bitte alle Beiträge zum Thema lesen.


----------

